# best 5.1 speakers below 6k



## sagardani (Jan 3, 2007)

hey folks.. my budget is 6k for 5.1 speakers.. i checked on Creative's website. so i just wanna know which is the best amongst following-

Creative I-Trigue 5600
             or
Creative Inspire T6060

anyone using these two??? which one is better?? i mean are they worth?? my shopkeeper told me T6060 are for 5.5k

they really sound good???? im confused ppl.. pls advise me. here are the links for more info about these two-

*in.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=25&product=10736&nav=1

*in.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=25&product=14090&nav=1


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 3, 2007)

go for Creative I-Trigue 5600


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 3, 2007)

I own T6060 nd its really gud. I think the itrigue lacks mid range drivers, nd the treble will be unbalanced. T6060 is a gud set of speakers, but i bought it for 5k about 3 months back.
Another gud set of speakers is the Logitech X530. Its the speakers recomented by most speakers in this price range. Its treble is very impressive nd so is the bass. But the controlls is on the right front sattelites nd there is only volume controll nd a headphone jack.
The T6060 has a wired remote with volume nd bass controll with headphone nd an auxilary in for ipods, mp3players or walkman phones.


----------



## anarchy0x (Jan 3, 2007)

ediffer is also very nice. I have seen their 2.1 & it was quite loud & the quality was mind-blowing!
__________
so imagine how the 5.1 would be


----------



## sagardani (Jan 4, 2007)

how much Logitech X530 will cost????


----------



## cooldip10 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey check out the DIGIT ZER01 AWARDS and see the 5.1 channel system . Its a Philips and I own it.. It's superb.. Just check it out once before buying..


----------



## Maverick069 (Jan 4, 2007)

Creative Inspire 5.1 available for 4k now. I bought for 3950 in Chennai last month.


----------

